# Bacopa monnieri ??



## J-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Just want to confirm if this is the above name.

Sorry for the poor photos.

It is currently 12" long.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I dont think its monneri. I used to keep it and now keep Bacopa caroliniana which is what your plant looks like. Does is have a minty smewll when you pinch the stem and leaves?


----------



## J-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Yes no maybe? very slight smell, freash ... eyucalyptus (ish)?

Madagascariensis?

It is staying green enven though most of the leaves are dying


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I think _B. caroliniana _is the correct answer. _B. madascarien_sis has a dictinctly spongy stem and a pitted (punctate) leaf surface with a crenate margin (shallow, rounded teeth). It also does not have an odor.


----------



## J-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks guys! it is appreciated!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

You're welcome. I'm glad we could help.


----------

